# drill press dust collection....my version



## tchara (May 13, 2016)

I recently purchased a 10" Sears Craftsmen drill press. It was proceeded by an old Clarke I purchased about 8 years ago at a garage sale for 35.00. The motor finally gave out, but I got my money's worth. I had a "jerry" rig for dust collection on it,but wasn't very user friendly and seemed to be more in the way then anything.

So when I purchased the SC, I started thinking of how I want a dust collection setup, that would be effective and convenient. This is my version of several I've seen on You tube.

So far it's working great. All of the joints in the pvc were ground down slightly to allow for movement when adjusting to the work piece. I'll post a video on you tube later today if your interested in more specifics.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Very good. The dp makes a lot of chips.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have something similar but use 4" from my dust collector. I put a 1/4" opening screen on it to keep from having things sucked into it.


----------



## tchara (May 13, 2016)

> I have something similar but use 4" from my dust collector. I put a 1/4" opening screen on it to keep from having things sucked into it.
> 
> - Redoak49


I didn't think of that. Sounds like a good suggestion.
Thanks


----------

